# Waterscape Sport Fishing Club



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has had the pleasure of fishing this place. Rates seem substantial. Is it worth it?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

where is it?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

nevermind i thought it was the one in franklin. they obviously didnt get the update that the economy sucks right now.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I anyone else aware of Fishing Clubs like Waterscape around the area?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Waterscape is the one in Franklin/Carlisle. I have a few buddies who have been in the past or are still members and all say the fishing is declining. I coud go on about why but a buddy of mine and myself looked into buying it about 4 years ago and it was obvious then that the owner was not a fisherman. I might add he took several of my ideas from my business plan and implemented them which kind of upset me but he had to see it as we were looking at a partnership/owner finance kind of deal. 
Anyways the members want it only for bass fishing and all else is trash and that provided a big problem since there were white bass, hybrid stripers, northerns,perch, crappies,and some large catfish. I might add that the members just want a blue ribbon fishery but typically were not the types who could afford it so the membership was always griping about fees and then wanted large sums of money put into the place,( stock millions of lbs of baitfish, add thousands of trees for structures etc) Kind of a cant win for the owners. Turns out the economy deal worked out because I got laid off from my job and quickly gave up the idea of ownership.

If you want more info, send me a PM> 

Salmonid


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

MZehring said:


> I anyone else aware of Fishing Clubs like Waterscape around the area?


There's supposed to be something north of West Milton called Mertensia Springs. I'm not sure how the progress is, but there has been a lot of work on this project in the past. It sits real close to the Stillwater River. I do know that they had stocked their ponds with trout just before a river flood and we ended up with rainbows in the Stillwater for a time.

http://mertensiasprings.org/


----------



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

Anybody have updated reviews on this place? I went with a buddy whose dad is a member last night and all we caught was about 4 baby largemouth bass.
It's huge and has potential, but seems like whoever running it isn't doing a very good job.
My dad was a member a few years back and quit b/c there wasn't any fish in there.

It's been up and running for 21 years supposidly and the record catches are pretty weak!
Seems like people are either taking the fish out or the owner isn't stocking enough fish.

Any info would be obliged, debating joining but seems like ceasars creek is free and has much better fishing at this point!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont know what their membership fees are now. But I see no reason to pay to fish there when there all kinds of options within a half hour to 45 minutes of franklin


----------



## CHRISH (Feb 7, 2011)

I have belonged for several years, and a friend of mine is the club pro....you cant appreciate it until you fish it...this time of year isnt a fair test being as hot as it is, but when you get back there it is just like being in northern michigan or canada....clear clear water.....you have a 12 month vacation for less than the price of a week anywhere else....feel free to call mike (club pro) @ 937-267-6853.....he will take you for a test run when things cool off a bit


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

CHRISH said:


> ...when you get back there it is just like being in northern michigan or canada....



I love 8 lb. smallies & pike. No bears are there?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Its come down a lot in price but 1200.00 to fish basically a gravel pit is alot. And then 725.00 after your first year. I guess to each there own but considering the fish of the month this month is an 11" rock bass I am not impressed. I would rather take that one week vacation somewhere else and fish all the free rivers, creeks, and lakes around here. Thats just me though. For the price I would think they stock the crap out of it but who knows.


----------



## SecurityMan (Aug 6, 2011)

Opiedog said:


> Just curious if anyone has had the pleasure of fishing this place. Rates seem substantial. Is it worth it?


Come in , or call 2713735 for an appointment to personally see what this club has to offer. It has large and small mouth bass, pike, walleyes, striper, white bass,catfish,muskey,croppie,bluegills,shellcrackers,perch and more. or call 937-2695317and the property manager will give you all the information you will need to make an informed decision on the place.


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

I have fished it with a buddy who is a new member this year. The lakes appear to have everything you would want in a top notch fishery. However, in the 5 times I have been out we have not boated anything of size, mostly 14in largemouth. I am not sure how many members there are but for the fees something doesn't add up. There should be ample amounts of fish stocked yearly as well as structure placed and mapped for the members. All i have seen is a rudimentary map drawn on a piece of paper and no topography for the lakes.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i belong to GCFNG and its not even close to that price and get alot more that is for sure...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let me know if you guys would like to boost membership. I have an array of methods that could bring in a few more clients.


----------



## flyfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

In my opinion, fishing Southwestern Ohio is very difficult. The Smallies in Stillwater River and the Crappie at Paintcreek or Caesars Creek and the walleyes at Deer Creek are a few of the most notable, good quality experiences I have enjoyed. I cannot say much about the other public fishing choices in Southwestern Ohio. The trouble with Southwestern Ohio area is several trips are fruitless or there are annoyances that make the trip irritating to say the least. Several annoyances include  beer drinking idiots, Rangers learning to practice their dutiful rights, jet skies, boat traffic, etc. 

I have resorted to fishing private fish ponds for years. I park the car, travel several feet and fish for a few hours and go home happy. The sad thing for me is that the owners have moved and I cannot access the water.

I have been looking for another solution since the Farm ponds are no longer available. I went too Waterscape with a friend several years ago. I found it to be a pleasant experience. Just what I had on the farm ponds - Park, fish, go home happy. 

I joined this year. Waterscape has provided the outlet I have been looking for. Nice scenery! The fish are there! The convenience is remarkable. I have not had to fight the crazy things that happen at public fishing spots. I have introduced several of my friends to the experience and they have all been very happy. I have always been able to rent a boat. I have always caught fish. I have had only good, pleasant experiences from the Waterscape staff. The members are willing to share ideas and fishing techniques that work. 

If catching different fish and catching big fish are important to you. I have caught crappie that are 15 inches, largemouths that are 4 pounds, Perch that are 11 inches, Walleyes weighing 4 pounds, Trout weighing 3 pounds, Stripers that are 16 inches or more, Panfish  sunfish and rock bass are huge. I have not tried to catch catfish yet. I know there huge. 

Tuesdays are free for guests and I have chosen to bring families and their children out for a fishing experience. The kids are definitely hooked on fishing after one trip. Several surprises that will stick with the kids forever!

I dont miss the hassle of buying a fishing license and fighting other fisherman, jet skies, rangers, long road trips to find a fish-able location. Gas prices are only going up. Southwestern fishing will make anyone crazy. Waterscape has fit my fishing style! I have found a pleasant spot. Ill miss my spots on the Farm ponds, Stillwater River Paint Creek, Caesars Creek but I can do without the hassles. See you down at Waterscape soon.


----------

